# Rim on 72gal. bow front needs replacement



## Pat345 (Apr 7, 2010)

New guy here. I have a 72 gal. bow front and the brace broke a few weeks ago. I tryed a few fixed with no luck. Now I want to replace the rim, I found some members here had done that a few yrs. ago. Here is my question(s), I don't have another tank to move the fish in and was going to remove half the water, should that do it? As far as putting the new rim on. Does anyone have any pointers or tips they can pass on? I noticed the guy that did it on his 46g. bow front ~3 yrs. ago has since left the board (BBS, I think was his name). 

I would appreciate any help, I am, as you can guess worried about the tank ending up on the floor. I have removed 7" of water to help with the pressure..

Jim


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

It's not that hard to take off the old rim with a utility knife and a putty knife/scraper. Slide the putty knife under the rim to cut free as much of the sealant as possible, then use the utility knife to cut the rim at the corners and elsewhere as needed. Depending on the rim profile, it may be helpful to make lengthwise cuts either parallel or perpindicular to the glass, and crosswise cuts to divide the rim into manageable segments. Then you can gently pry the pieces away from the glass, and use the putty knife to cut further into the sealant. Keep a net handy to scoop out any particles that fall in the water.

It'll take a while, and you're likely to hurt your fingertips if you don't wear gloves, but eventually you should be able to get all the pieces free. Now scrape away as much of the remaining sealant as possible. If the tank were empty you could use acetone to soften the silicone, but with the fish in there you'll have to rely on physical methods. 

Now run a bead of aquarium-safe silicone along the glass edge and seat the new rim down. Voila!


----------



## danielle28 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am having the same problem with our 72 gal Bow Front. The center brace has broken in the front completely and now I am afraid :fear: that its just a matter of time before I come home to a flooded house because the tank has fallen apart. Where did you find the replacement rim and did it have a center brace? I have been searching all over for replacement parts with no luck . Please any advice or help is greatly appreciated .
Thanks
Danielle


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi danielle28,

If it is an All-Glass or Aqueon Brand aquarium then you can contact the manufacturer here.


----------



## SumTinsFishy (Nov 27, 2009)

I,ve replaced the rims on several tanks, never a bowfront though. It was never an easy task. Putty knife, razor blades, and a lot of effort. Definately drain as much water as possible. ther will be some pulling and tugging.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

I have change many rim before. most of them are not even glue there they are just put on. If it is a common brand aquarium just go to the fish store where you bought it and they will be able to order it for you it is not expensive. I would not be that worry about the tank pop open since many company sell the aquarium without rim. not sure if its the same for bow front but square one i always end up taking them off and i never had any problem.


----------



## nh5 (Dec 27, 2008)

I've changed the rim on my 72BF twice. It's not hard. Just a while of prying. I used a hacksaw and cut several times across and through the plastic. Then pulled it off piece by piece. Then cleaned as much remaining silicone as possible. Then silicone the new one right down.


----------

